# My toy



## Philredcar (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 25, 2016)

Very COOL!


----------



## belenda (Apr 25, 2016)

*cool!*

especially the fridge !


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 25, 2016)

purple...  VERY trendy....   lurve  it......   :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Chris356 (Apr 25, 2016)

that is well cool used to have a t5 , how many toasties does that brevile make never seen one that big


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 26, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> that is well cool used to have a t5 , how many toasties does that brevile make never seen one that big


Haha it's a hot plate cooker and heater mate, good idea getting a brevile though


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for comments

Few more pics


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 27, 2016)

Very smart both inside and out.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 27, 2016)

Philredcar said:


> View attachment 40674View attachment 40675View attachment 40676View attachment 40678View attachment 40678View attachment 40679View attachment 40680View attachment 40674
> 
> Thanks for comments
> 
> Few more pics



Picture 8 says it belonged to the flintstones,love it.


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 28, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Picture 8 says it belonged to the flintstones,love it.



Haha yeah, thanks mate, I do too


----------



## caledonia (Apr 28, 2016)

Very cool van. Have you tested the heater cooker combo? Does it run on diesel? Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 28, 2016)

I love the night sky pic. Sums it all up.


----------



## groyne (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice colour, are you on the Ings?


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers mate and yeah, you from Redcar aswell?


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 28, 2016)

caledonia said:


> Very cool van. Have you tested the heater cooker combo? Does it run on diesel? Enjoy the forum.



Thanks mate, yeah we use it all the time, it does run on diesel, no gas in the van at all

Thanks

Phil


----------



## caledonia (Apr 28, 2016)

Would be interested to know how the heater performs as I'm thinking of fitting one in my new conversion. The no gas bit was my aim also.


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 28, 2016)

caledonia said:


> Would be interested to know how the heater performs as I'm thinking of fitting one in my new conversion. The no gas bit was my aim also.



We really like it mate, had no issues whatsoever. Takes a wee while to warm up but we are never really in a rush, whole point if you ask me. I normally switch it on once we stop and by the time we've got coffee/tea out etc and started to set up it's ready to go. My wife loves it for cooking on aswell.

As for heating as it's only a small van and it does the job great, I was a bit worried at first because of where it sits and thought we would get cold spots at feet level but this isn't an issue at all as the little fan in it circulates the air great and as previously explained it's a small van so takes no time at all to heat up, plus it's very quiet to what most VW heaters are.

I would highly recommend it, bit pricey but worth it for us

Hope this helps,

cheers

Phil


----------



## groyne (Apr 29, 2016)

Philredcar said:


> Cheers mate and yeah, you from Redcar aswell?



Near Oak rd Motor Factors.:wave:


----------



## caledonia (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and information. I would be fitting it in a lwb t5, I have a propex in my current t5 which is crap. Sorry for the questions but is the fan heavy on the power use. Thanks.


----------



## Philredcar (Apr 29, 2016)

caledonia said:


> Thanks for the reply and information. I would be fitting it in a lwb t5, I have a propex in my current t5 which is crap. Sorry for the questions but is the fan heavy on the power use. Thanks.


 No mate,  uses a bit to get going but after that uses nothing at all


----------

